

Programming and the law - cduan
http://blog.sbf5.com/?p=10

======
noonespecial
_It reminds me somewhat of Perl, whose “there’s more than one way to do it”
philosophy can make it difficult to understand but gives the Perl hacker a
certain degree of artistic and stylistic freedom..._

I though it was because both Perl and the law require lots of $'s and no one
is ever sure quite why. :)

